# BBS RC Center Cap (Not big one)



## TeeRedGeeElEye (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm trying to find the size or the center cap for my bbs rc wheels. Not the big one that screws in and covers the lugs but the small one that snaps into the middle of the wheel and leaves the lugs visable. I've searched but I'm just not coming up with anything exact. Any ideas? Or a link to where the size is? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jonnymooshoo (Apr 16, 2011)

Try these out and let me know: http://euroimagetuning.myshopify.com/products/bbs-rc-budget-repalcement-caps


----------



## Tcatt (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.purems.com/product.php?II=77

try here


----------



## For Seeking Heat (Dec 2, 2002)

Jonnymooshoo said:


> Try these out and let me know: http://euroimagetuning.myshopify.com/products/bbs-rc-budget-repalcement-caps
> 
> :thumbup:
> I picked up a set of these like a year ago. Nice quality & sweet price.


----------

